# Stratford upon Avon any decent coffee shops ?



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Visiting Stratford upon Avon this weekend anyone have any recommendations for decent coffee shops there


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Try McKechnies by the market square on Rother St. They use James Gourmet


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Geordie Boy said:


> Try McKechnies by the market square on Rother St. They use James Gourmet


Noted matey


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Try Box Brownie next to the Shakespeare Experience, think they serve Coffee Compass if I remember correctly


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

They serve coffee from a local roaster called Monmouth Coffee. He has a stall at the market in nearby Warwick on a Saturday. Good sandwiches and cakes at box brownie too.


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Will try that one as well


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

aodstratford said:


> They serve coffee from a local roaster called Monmouth Coffee. He has a stall at the market in nearby Warwick on a Saturday.


Do you mean Monsoon Estates not Monmouth Coffee?

They do Warwick market on a Saturday (and Stratford market on a Friday)


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes that's right - my apologies !


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hoorays coffee and ice cream serve rave and have a beautiful red mazzer royal


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Just returned from visiting the first two recommendations and box brownie the clear winner by a mile !

Will pick up some of their beans tomorrow ( and have another coffee ) then give hoorays a try


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> Hoorays coffee and ice cream serve rave and have a beautiful red mazzer royal


Visited Hoorays today CC and yep there's some beauties in there







Peruvian coffee good too or should that be Pervian coffee







gotta give the gold medal to box brownie though 5*

Calling into Rave coffee on my way home tomorrow so will pick up some beans while there.

Thanks to all .


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Went to the 3 aforementioned shops myself today and have to agree with the earlier comments about Box Brownie being the pick of the 3. Was hoping to also try HR Coffee beside the coach stop however it was closed all afternoon


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Any recommendations for warwick and Leamington too? I have been spending a bit of time in Warwickshire recently.


----------



## Atilla (Mar 31, 2014)

Bizarre. I was in Box Brownie very briefly this morning. Ben (the owner) is awesome. He puts a lot of serious training in for his staff to be the best they can.

Monsoon roast him his own blend that he switched from Monmouth for.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

autopilot said:


> Any recommendations for warwick and Leamington too? I have been spending a bit of time in Warwickshire recently.


In Warwick there's:

Within Reach Cafe in the main square beside Wetherspoons serve Origin.

Red Coffee Shop on Old Square (beside the church of St Mary) serve Monsoon Estates.

Thomas Oken Tea Rooms on Castle St use Has Bean

In Leamington:

Sip Coffee Co (beside Murphey's Bar) on Regent St use Square Mile Red Brick (on a Sat they'll vary it sometimes for something else from them).

Warwick St Kitchen on Warwick St use Rave.

There's also the Bar Angeli (Livery St) and Corleone Cafe (Regent St) pairing round the corner from each other.

The best in my opinion is Sip Coffee Co. The guys in there put as much love and care preparing the coffee as if you were making it yourself but do report back what you think of the places you visit.

If you're a beer man I can also recommend some great pubs in the area as well


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks. Sorry for the late reply, but I'll check them out. Will help me through a long shift


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Well, in Stratford, there is HR but of course I'm going to say that.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

P.s. I know a great deal of great boozers in and around Warks too.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Well I had a flat white from Box Brownie a couple of weeks back and it was very good ideed. Where next?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

HR Coffee round the corner from Box Brownie on Windsor St, opposite the Cinema and Jimmy Spices (beside the tourist coach stop). Scotford works there


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes he does. If you are planning on trying milky coffees I have a superb TIA from Limini that makes AMAZING macs and a Costa Rica that makes a more caramelly flattie at the moment. If you like the sweeter lighter roast, I have a Thai Doi Chaang that is great as espresso and filter and a for purely low(er) temp filter I have an insanely good Mexican microlot that makes a fantastically clean, almost fine wine-esque Aeropress or a really good espresso.

I also have the best Ethiopia Yirg that I have ever tasted in my life but that is my own personal bean at the moment. You'll have to really convince me to let you have some


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Also, Geordie Boy, when are you going to come and see me???

(I may consider a discount for internet associates)


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I only do Weds to Sundays these days too (Still closed mondays, btw). I am normally to be found there for a few hours on a Tuesday though. PM me if you are going to drop by and I'll free up some time.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Scotford said:


> Also, Geordie Boy, when are you going to come and see me???


Got the car in for a service round the corner on Friday so was planning on popping in then. What time do you close?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

5 normally but I'm usually still there until around 6 on fri/sat


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Cool, be around 4:30 at the latest but might try and see if i can get out of work earlier


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Do it. What do you drink?


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Scotford, I will be visiting for sure!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Anything! Light through dark. Brewed, espresso, milk drinks. I pretty much appreciate anything


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Great! I'm sure that I'll have a pretty decent selection to play with.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Actually, I wouldn't bother coming to see me there as I, due to personal differences that I won't go into on the board, have just parted ways with HR.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. Hope it all goes well getting something else


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Actually... Scratch that again. After a very lengthy meeting today, all differences have been resolved and we are back on.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Cool. I've got the afternoon off now so should be around at 1:30-2:30 train dependant


----------

